
Show HN: MetaList – Machine learning-assisted market research - zthomas
https://www.meta.re/market-research
======
zthomas
Hey guys, this is a follow up project to www.gitlogs.com Gitlogs only focuses
on curating Github repos but I always wanted to do the same thing for all
other types of resources. Hope you guys like it. If you have any suggestions /
ideas I'd love to hear it.

